# suzuki v twin problem



## zack_attack (Feb 10, 2008)

ok I have a new suzuki 25 v twin around 12 hours runs great until i go full speed 20 seconds or so the red light comes on starts running rough let of to idle runs fine same thing at full speed i took my time breaking in can anybody help 
Thanks jeff


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Low oil level


----------



## zack_attack (Feb 10, 2008)

looks like your dead on thanks


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No problem.. On all new fourstroke outboards ive been noticing they trap air pockets and if you pull the dipstick without cleaning it first and putting it back in then pullin it back out to get your reading you will get a false reading.


----------



## zack_attack (Feb 10, 2008)

ok drained oil exact amount called dealer said prop too small go up 3 sizes over rev limiter is going off. What do you think


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Depends on, hull design, horse power, weight, and rpm at wide open.. To accurately fix your situation a tiny tach is going to be needed to find rpms


----------



## zack_attack (Feb 10, 2008)

25 hp 18 ft 350lbs flats skiff I,ll put a tack on it this week to be sure 
Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My wag would be 10x 11

I run a 13 pitch on my gheenoe ...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The suzuki V-twin is a different animal then most other 25hp motors, it has alot more lower end torque and will need a larger prop then most because it also has a slightly lower redline. Definately get a tach and see what it is at full throttle. Are you running the stock prop?


----------



## zack_attack (Feb 10, 2008)

yes it is a stock prop 10 1/4 by 10 going to a 13


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What did your dealer say? 12 hours, can't be out of warranty yet.


----------



## zack_attack (Feb 10, 2008)

has three years on it he said that motor is bullet proof he has seen it on another boat around the same weight 
Thanks Jeff


----------

